# connecting to the internet with your cell phone



## pogeaux (Jun 26, 2003)

I just purchased the cord to connect my Nokia phone to my laptop computer but do not know how to use it.  Is there additional software I need for my computer or do you have to dial up the connect number to your internet provider yourself?  I emailed Nokia for information but haven't received anything from them at this time.  Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## DBrver (Jun 27, 2003)

connecting to the internet with your cell phone

You will need the software to hook up to your internet provider, they usually give it to you for free.


----------



## jettex (Jul 7, 2003)

connecting to the internet with your cell phone

What type of phone do you use and where do you get the wires to go from the phone to the lap top? What kinda internet speed do you get? Thanks.......John.........


----------



## n/a1 (Jul 12, 2003)

connecting to the internet with your cell phone

We have Sprint PCS, and have the Samsung N400 phones. Have used them over most of the US and some in Canada, along with our laptop.

Connection speed is excellent (comparable to dial-up); service can be spotty if you are away from interstates, though.
Sometimes 'out in the woods' there is no signal, but, essentially, wherever Sprint has cell service, you can get online.
We do it routinely while cruising down the road.

The plan that we are under includes unlimited PCS service online; not sure whether it is available now or not (those things change all the time!).
We have been extremely pleased with the connection speed and service, overall.

We had to purchase the cable from Sprint, but were able to download the software from the Sprint website, then transfer it to our laptop.

Hope this helps.


----------

